
Ask HN: What are some good Crowdsourced Testing Platforms? - Andreafu
Hi HN, I&#x27;d like to get your feedback on my new site and wish to find some good Crowdsourced Testing Platforms.<p>Check it out - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.now-do.com 
I&#x27;m looking for a crowdtesting platform, and I have the following specific things I&#x27;d like the beta users to provide feedback&#x2F;comment on.<p>- Look around the home page - what is your initial impression of what you see? Are any good call-to-action buttons? Is it a clear idea what the website is doing?<p>- After you click one featured, was reading&#x2F;translating&#x2F;sharing&#x2F;signup straightforward? Did you find anything confusing?<p>- Think of something you want to find on this website. Now try to find it. Did you find what you were looking for? Was anything confusing?
======
brudgers
0\. If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

1\. Just tell me: _NOWDO is an international social networking community with
a focus on animation, comics, games, novels._ Don't make why-you-think-I-
should-care a mystery.

2\. The calls [there are two] to action buttons are big and bold. The text
calling me to action is generic because the page did not show me what Now-do
is before calling me to action.

3\. The 'Browse' call to action is redundant since there is a collection of
examples just below the call to action.

4\. Clicking on the examples is more natural than the 'browse' button and
suggests less risk to the user [e.g. redirection to a newsletter signup or
'let's chat' before seeing the content].

5\. My advice: the interesting content on the site is much more interesting
than two buttons and a generic call to action. Quickly orient visitors [see
item 1] and get them browsing and lurking. I think signup is going to have
much more limited appeal than lurking and pushing signup won't make user
experience better in the short term...signing up is not a form of site use,
it's a distraction from the content that only creates organic user value when
participation is worth the costs of distraction.

Good luck.

------
mtmail
Are you promoting your product (Show HN) or asking a serious question about
crowdsourced testing platforms (Ask HN)? It's better to split the two topics
into separate submissions.

